# Sand Hollow



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I went down to St. George the other weekend and got to do some fishing. I went out to Sand Hollow and fished for about 4 hours. I managed to pull in 7 Large Mouths. Non were very big, but I had a great time.










I found a LMB on the shore that seemed to have bitten into more than it could chew


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Glad you were able to hook up with some. That's crazy that bass got a bluegill stuck in it's mouth. I've spent countless hours at Sand Hollow this summer and haven't seen anything like that. Pretty cool.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet. Looks like fun to me.

Apparently it's the season for big bass choking on smaller fish? I guess a couple of big stripers had that same problem at Lake Powell, recently.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

That my friends is why I love me some LMB. Those are voracious predators. Not the smartest move, but that's what spin bluegills are for. 

Great job on the bass. I want to fish there some day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Any guesses of how big that dead bass was? She looks like she'd have been quite the catch. I was at Sand Hollow for the first time two weeks ago. That sure is a fun little lake. The bass fishing was fast for the little bit I fished. Great swimming there as well. I've never seen sand so orange as I saw there.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say she was 5-6 lbs.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks like 5lbs easy, i've seen those big females in quail tag bluegill that size, i was never sure if they could get them down or not. Guess they can't. When there are no shad around, small gills and crappie are the next best thing.....besides crawdads


----------

